# metal stand



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

hey guys,

where can i buy metal stands for 20 or 30 gallon tanks? I seeing lot of tanks only for sale so if i buy them i need to find a good stand. Anyone know a store that sell these things?

thanks


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Big Al's should have them...and most pet stores. 
I'm too far from you otherwise I've got a couple of stands for that size.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I picked up a metal stand (24 x 12) at Big Als in Stoney Creek this week for $54.

Lee


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks for letting me know!

btw, does anyone know if i can keep 20-40 gallon tank in an average apartment? Tank will weigh much more with water + rocks and would that cause any problem?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

should be fine. I kept a 40 gallon and a 75 gallon in my last apartment and the place 100 years old


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

GAT said:


> thanks for letting me know!
> 
> btw, does anyone know if i can keep 20-40 gallon tank in an average apartment? Tank will weigh much more with water + rocks and would that cause any problem?


Well water is 8.3lbs/gallon. If you're able to bathroom scale the rest of the items in the tank (body weight + items - body weight = item true weight) thenyou can know the exact weight of your setup. More importantly, does your place allow aquariums? You'd better check with your landlord and get it in writing. Make sure they're ok with something larger then like a Betta tank if that is what they had in mind. The issue they're worried about is water damage.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I had a 20 gallon and a 45 gallon in a 1 br apartment built in 1955 for many years. The superintendant was fine with it -- much less hassle and mess than a dog (or the crazy woman in the apartment next door who smoked nonstop _even while she was on oxygen_). I also had insurance that covered water damage.

It's definitely doable. There are many types of ordinary furniture (bookshelf anyone?) that weigh a lot more than a 45 gallon tank.


----------

